# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  Your Screen Name

## craigb

I was wondering how the members came up with their screen names. 
For myself, I wanted to post a question on the board and found out that I'd have to register first. At the time, I had no idea if there were other "craigs" so the easiest thing was to add the first letter of my surname to my first name.  
Of course, I fairly quickly realised that this was not a particularly witty choice.   :Rolleyes:   
Suffice it to say, I wouldn't pick the same  screen name again, but after nearly 3,000 posts I'm well and truely stuck with it.    :Rolleyes:   
Anyway, to stop rambling, I was wondering why you  members chose the screen names that you  did.

----------


## scooter

Mine came from my namesake scooter on the muppet show, I wore glasses (pre laser treatment) up until 9 years ago, and some witty soul thought I looked like him  :Smilie: .  
Cheers..............Sean

----------


## Gumby

Well, when i was born, I had a large bump on the side of my head. I was also made of plasticine. So they called me Gumby  
When I logged on here, not agreeing with people using ficticious names and hiding behind a image to show their absolute insecurity with the world, I used my real name.  
I mean, take that Graham Sands guy who posts on here. I wonder what his real name is.   :confused:

----------


## echnidna

I had seen an echidna earlier in the day.
the"n" was a typo

----------


## Gumby

> I had seen an echidna earlier in the day.
> the"n" was a typo

  Lucky you didn't see two dogs................  :Biggrin:

----------


## routermaniac

when I bought my first router I loved it so much that I couldnt put it down. Useful little buggers.... then I got to build a router table... and then I bought the triton and table, and then another router... welll you get the point, I WAS obsessed with routers. 
Luckily that was just a phase and I am fully cured of that obsession, the flavour of the past few months has been handtools, esp planes... tell you what, they certainly are much more fun than a router  :Tongue:   
regards 
marios

----------


## gatiep

AS most of you have discovered from my 'accent', I originally came from South Africa. In the Cape province ( I'm from Natal & the Transvaal ) the 'coloured' people have a habit of using a generic name for the males , i.e. Gatiep and Maraai for the females. I'm not one of them but I thought it would make it easy for fellow bb members from South Africa to work out my country of birth. After my first post Derek Cohen ( must be his non deplume ) asked me if I was from South Africa, so either he heard my accent in my typing or put 2 + 2 together and got 5.

----------


## DanP

Can't remember.

----------


## Groggy

> Can't remember.

  Yeah, that's my excuse too... :Smilie:

----------


## knucklehead

cos its true!!!!!!!

----------


## DavidG

craigb - Same as you.

----------


## Grunt

I was going to choose Ozwinner but it was already taken. Ugg.

----------


## craigb

Dear dear dear. 
Grunt, Groggy Knuckles and Dan. You just can't be serious for one nanosecond  can you?. 
Don't you realise that most people are bored stupid by your flippant responses and your constant attempts at hijacking threads?  
It's not funny boys. (Well, actually it is, just don't tell it to sad Taswegians and you'll be o.k.   :Wink:  )

----------


## knucklehead

May be I'll change my name to *"flippant responses"*. 
That should atleast give fair warning that all that follows is nonsense.

----------


## Grunt

Craig, 
Sorry for the flippant responses. I don't like myself most of the time and I never listen to what I have to say. That is good advice for everyone.

----------


## DanP

Grunt, I don't think I want to know the real reason for yours.  :Tongue:  
Dan

----------


## Groggy

> Dear dear dear.

   You've made me nervous enough to give a "straight" answer. 
 On another forum, over about ten years, I was referred to as Greg, then Grogs, then Grogster, then Groggy. This evolved largely because of one other member who used the terms, and others picked up on it. So there you go.

----------


## Robbo

:Rolleyes:  _Oh Dear._

----------


## Gumby

> You've made me nervous enough to give a "straight" answer. 
>  On another forum, over about ten years, I was referred to as Greg, then Grogs, then Grogster, then Groggy. This evolved largely because of one other member who used the terms, and others picked up on it. So there you go.

  That wasn't the AA forum was it ?

----------


## journeyman Mick

Cause life's a journey, man!
Well actually because a journeyman was someone who had done their apprenticeship and travelled from job to job to refine their skills and broaden their knowledge. But the idea that life is a journey (or should be), and that you should never stop learning is something I believe in.  
Mick

----------


## Caliban

It's a shortening of my surname.
The kids I teach always call a teacher "Robbo" or "Thommo" like that Car ad on telly where all the blokes name's end in "Oh"
And I'm such a creative soul I just had to be original  :Rolleyes:   :Rolleyes:   :Rolleyes:  
So like craig, I realised too late it wasn't a smart move, but I don't want to do a Doorstop and come back under a cleverer handle, Like Jimmy or Jamesey  :Biggrin:

----------


## Groggy

> That wasn't the AA forum was it ?

   It was a woodworking forum, rec.winebarrel.coopering - so there!  :Wink:

----------


## Grunt

> Cause life's a journey, man!
> Well actually because a journeyman was someone who had done their apprenticeship and travelled from job to job to refine their skills and broaden their knowledge. But the idea that life is a journey (or should be), and that you should never stop learning is something I believe in.

  I thought it was because it was a long way to the shop.

----------


## craigb

> I thought it was because it was a long way to the shop.

  If you want a sausage roll?

----------


## DanP

Isn't that an AC/DC song? 
It's a long way to the shop if you want a sausage roll.  :Rolleyes:  
Dan

----------


## DanP

BUGGER, too slow.

----------


## apricotripper

I like to make up my fruit salad on the tablesaw.......no, not really,,,,,I couldn't think of a name until my girl showed her head,,,,,,so I put down the first thing that came to my head........you see she's a readhead and I think shes a ripper.........when we talk dirty I call her an apricotripper and she calls me,,,,,,,well,,,,,,can't say,,,,,its too embarrassing...  :Wink:

----------


## craigb

> when we talk dirty I call her an apricotripper and she calls me,,,,,,,well,,,,,,can't say,,,,,its too embarrassing...

  A tad too much info there I think mr Apricot.   :Tongue:

----------


## Ashore

My wife came up with a company name when I retired from the sea. When I came A shore, and ashore engineering produced a sure result or so the story goes but found that part time work  produced more work than when I was at sea so I  retired again full time to ride Bikes and play in the shed.    The trouble with life is there's no background music.

----------


## Driver

One of my kids told me some years ago that if alien beings were to study me (hopefully only when I'm wearing my foily  :Rolleyes:  ) they would observe that I have spent a great deal of my time driving cars. I've never been employed as a driver but I've driven cars in all sorts of strange places over many years. So: Driver.  
(One of my former work colleagues, an occasional contributor to this BB, reckons that Driver is a shortened version of Slave Driver but that's just a calumny).

----------


## vsquizz

http://squizzy-taylor.biography.ms/ 
Cheers

----------


## Gingermick

Often my dad would call me gingermick, but mostly he swapped the M for a D.

----------


## Grunt

I always thought you were a red headed Irishman but now I think you might be a Hermaphrodite.

----------


## namtrak

Southpark character, backwards and spelt wrong (just so no-one can guess too easily   :Frown:  )

----------


## ubeaut

God is not allowed as a user name, so I went for the business name. How boring.

----------


## Farm boy

i always wanted a farm so my wife finaly relented after a few years of me ear bashing her and we bought 2 acres

----------


## Neil

If you read the previous post by me (ubeaut) you would see that my real name isn't allowed as a user name so I went with my pseudonym - Neil   :Wink:  .

----------


## RufflyRustic

I've toyed with the idea of setting up my own wood work business for a few years now and wanted a unique name that adequately described me and my work. I found my work wasn't of fine quality but it did show promise and was strong and interesting, a bit rough around the edges and had a rustic underlying theme so RufflyRustic was born.  I just never got a chance to really use it until I found my new online-home, the UBeaut WoodWork Forums.
cheers
Wendy

----------


## silentC

I'm not telling  :Tongue:

----------


## TassieKiwi

Guess.  I too would change it to something more exiting, but can't be bothered.

----------


## Forest Gump

I have had a few names over the years. Daniel was the first and then Gumpy and now Forest Gump.  
The reason I changed from Daniel to Gumpy was I could not log on anymore, computer problems. 
Then I went to Gumpy which was a nickname at work but that clashed with Gumby, another user. 
So now I am at Forest Gump for good hopefully, minus the money and sex appeal that he had.
Daniel

----------


## PAH1

Couldn't think of anything original so used the old CB radio handle style using my initials.

----------


## dan_tom

Ours is really boring actually - it's a combination of our shortened names (Danielle and Thomas) - hence the Dan_Tom thing.  Ladies first of course!  :Smilie:   
Cheers
Dan

----------


## Zedd

my name is an ethno-shocker - commencing with the letter Z....

----------


## DanP

> I'm not telling

  
I still reckon there should be a ? after the silent bit.  :Tongue:   
Dan

----------


## silentC

You've never heard a peep from me  :Wink:

----------


## DanP

:Biggrin:

----------


## Landseka

We drive a landcruiser and tow a Coromal Seka caravan when we can, hence the amalgamation. 
 Regards 
 Neil.

----------


## womble

womble is a screen name I use on another site as well, easier to remember the log in stuff that way, derived from childhood memories of watching the wombles on the ABC...plus they were creative with making stuff from junk  :Biggrin:   something I try to do from time to time...

----------


## silentC

> We drive a landcruiser and tow a Coromal Seka caravan when we can, hence the amalgamation. 
>  Regards 
>  Neil.

   But tell us about the Avatar. If that's you, you'll forgive me if I admit to being strangely attracted to you, Neil :eek:

----------


## bitingmidge

This seems to have become an annual question?? 
On the 8th June last (2,500 posts ago!  :eek:  :eek:  :eek: )  I was coerced into telling the truth.......  :Rolleyes:    http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com...1&postcount=15 
P  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Gingermick

> I always thought you were a red headed Irishman but now I think you might be a Hermaphrodite.

  an;

----------


## Wood Borer

I was involved in a woodwork exhibition and for a bit of fun I opened a hotmail account with the name wood borer. I sent the other organisers a thankyou email for the food they had provided me.  :confused: It seemed funny at the time.  :Shock:  Maybe the beer and wine consumed at the exhibition made it funnier (Meg drove home). 
I used it for this BB too and I guess it stuck. If given the chance of changing it, I would still keep it. 
Like most others here, I don't use the name Wood Borer to disguise my real name, many here have met me or visited my house, shed, lemon tree etc.

----------


## HavinaGo

Jack of all trades but master of none

----------


## craigb

> It seemed funny at the time.

  WB I think your screen name is one of the wittiest. I only wish I'd thought of it first.   :Shock:   :Wink:

----------


## Landseka

> But tell us about the Avatar. If that's you, you'll forgive me if I admit to being strangely attracted to you, Neil :eek:

   Sorry to disillusion you Silent, while sifting through a heap of avatars trying to find a suitable one, I came across this one...and just couldn't get past it.  
  She IS stunning isn't she!   
  Not at all suitable for my avatar but , what the hell.   Sometimes I place a post just to see her again myself.  :Shock:  
  Regards 
  Neil.

----------


## silentC

Yes, I do like to see your posts. Ummm, what were you saying again?  :Biggrin:

----------


## outback

wot  You mean Neil isn't short for Neilamina, or Neilelope, or or something else exotic and Scandinavian.   
I feel so dirty and used...................................... :Tongue:        
Please post a reply.  :Biggrin:

----------


## craigb

Now now Outback. Please stay on topic or I might have a hissy fit.   :Frown:   :Wink:   
Why are you called Outback anyway? 
Surely it's not because you live in the donga ?

----------


## outback

> Now now Outback. Please stay on topic or I might have a hissy fit.    
> Why are you called Outback anyway? 
> Surely it's not because you live in the donga ?

  Nah like Echnidna mine was a typo.
I reied to type: Stunninglyhandsome andvirilemanwithterrifficpersonalityandcunningwit.  
but my hand slipped.  :Tongue:

----------


## silentC

Yes, it's hard to type with one hand. Or so I've heard.... :Biggrin:

----------


## Mulgabill

Mine was given to me by some bicycling friends (at the time) when they found out I was a bit of a woodie. 
It was borrowed from the Banjo Patterson classic Mulga Bills Bicycle - _"Twas Mulga Bill, from Eaglehawk, that caught the cycling craze;. . "etc etc_

----------


## Cliff Rogers

Sorry, I don't understand the question. :confused:

----------


## Gumby

> Sorry, I don't understand the question. :confused:

  Aw C'mon, you must have got that silly handle from somewhere   :Wink:

----------


## DanP

I would prefer if we didn't speak about Cliff's handle... :Tongue:

----------


## E. maculata

I sometimes wish I hadn't chosen mine as it comes across a bit heavy sometimes, especially when I drag the soapbox out it comes out like I might actually know what I'm rabbitting on about or something. Probably shoulda had "blokewhothinkshescleverbutreallyisquitethicksomet  imes" or "sortatallsortafat&sortabald...sortalikehomersimps  onreally"
However the emotion of the moment was not that noble, just sorta liked Spotted Gums ever since I was a kid, Worked eith them all my career and can identify with them and their abilities, adaptable to many situations capable of bending when needed, but if protaganists are not careful they can whip around and belt you good.  
Oh and the Yanks cheesed me off  :Frown:   when they reclassified them into the "corymbia" group, it is a bleedin Euc I tells ya (thats why the capital E.  preceeds maculata)  :Shock:

----------


## Landseka

> Please post a reply.

  
 "A reply."   :Tongue:

----------


## outback

OOOOO, I feel all goose pimply now. 
I think Cliff's handle is best left unhandled, specially by us. :eek:

----------


## goat

If i was from New Zealand i would be called sheep but since i'm from tassie  ...... Na that not true  it goes back to when i first got my pc i spent so much time on my new toy i neglected my jobs around the property(50 acres) one day i was signing up for msn messenger and was pondering what i could use as a screen name and the missus came in and askedif i'd "moved the bloody goats yet" so i quickly typed goat before racing out side and have been using it ever since  :Shock:

----------


## gatiep

> Like most others here, I don't use the name Wood Borer to disguise my real name, many here have met me or visited my house, shed, lemon tree etc.

  Most others here have sawn, turned, sanded and polished your home too!

----------


## glock40sw

glock40sw...My favorite handgun in my favorite calibre (.40 Smith & Wesson). 
That is what the avatar is too.
However, J.W. Howard the little plick, decided to ban calibres larger than .38. So the 40 got handed in to the Buy (Steal) back.
I now have 9mm glocks.
But I don't want to change my name. 
Hooroo.
Regards, Trevor
Grafton

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

I thought _Lord_ Stinkalot may come across just a little pretentious.

----------


## AlexS

> Sometimes I place a post just to see her against myself.  
>   Regards 
>   Neil.

  Oooh, must try that  :Biggrin:

----------


## Harry72

Well me I've always been a Harry since I can remember, its not my real name just a nick because of my last name... Harris, the funniest thing about it was SWMBO's MWMBO(mother, not MIL yet) thought it was my real name for over 2 years before she said Paul... whose that!
At work Im called Rolf.

----------


## MajorPanic

*Complicated glue-ups freak me out!! 
 Or so some people reckon......*

----------


## boban

Boban was a "football" player who played for AC Milan and came from the same region as my parents.  Followed his career and adopted his name for forums.  Pathetic I know, but its easy to remember.

----------


## Tankstand

Tankstand,  
Shortened from *Tankus Standus Ah Um*. 
Given unto me by a team mate. 
A reference to my strength, stature and no doubt, intelligence!   :Biggrin:  
Although when Stoppers and U met me they were dissapointed that I didn't have three legs!?  :Biggrin:

----------


## slab cutter

I couldn't think of any thing else, I've been cutting slabs for the last
4 days an loving it.

----------


## Grunt

I've been drinking slabs for longer than I can remember. 'bout 6 minutes.

----------


## DanP

Hence "Grunt".  :Tongue:

----------


## mutanti

Well Mutanti In Italian means ........... 
You Work it out..
I dont know if its spelt right but youll have a laugh when you work it out.
Its  my online itenity for most places I go online.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jack E

Jack has been a long standing nickname and E is the first letter of my surname. 
People have been surprised to learn my real name is not Jack, even after knowing me for years. SWMBO still calls me Jack as that is what she was introduced to me as and we have been together for five and a half years. 
Jack.

----------


## spbookie

I was trying to get a an online email address that I could remember. I had tried 10 of 15 different ones and kept getting "That name is not available, would you like Charles1827374728". I was reading an article on the history of St Kilda and  it's seedy past and there was a long section about the illegal bookies, so I tried Spbookie (Starting Price Bookie) and it worked. So I keep using it. 
Perhaps Squizzy and I should start a forum underworld gang. Hijacking threads and liberating red wine as specialities. 
Charles

----------


## Stuart

When first signed up, I was already the webmaster for the Triton club, and decided to not disappear behind a pseudonym (thanks for the spelling Stueysnail). Neil (aka Ubeaut) (aka God) invited me to moderate, and it seemed appropriate to stay with my real name. If I had my choice over......yeah I'd probably change it. I may not have posted as much as some in my time on the board, but I am kind of attached the momentum of it all  :Biggrin:   
 My only real change to my identity is I now peruse the board in invisible mode.  I may now be a moderator, but I'm first and foremost just another member of this community, and the role seems to attract an extra amount of cheap shots from the Kenmils of this world.

----------


## Ashore

> Well Mutanti In Italian means ...........

  Mutande or for you wife caizoncini    Don't take life too seriously; No one gets out alive.

----------


## Iain

When I was born my Mum wanted to call me Ian, the old man would not hear of it "ye'll noo giv tha lad a sassenach name' or something along those lines.
So Iain it was much to the disgust of numerous government departments who tell me it's spelled incorrectly.
I had a variety of nicknames over the years, mostly derogatory so I kept those out and one I held for a long time was 'Angel' which I had no intention of ever using.
'Dr Who' was another I earned while working for Community Based Corrections, for it was observed by villains that I had the means to materialise whilst they were in the process of being 'naughty' just before I dragged them into court and suggested a holiday might be in order.
I chose neither of these names and just decided to keep mine  :Tongue: 
And my avatar came about after a local committee tried to screw me and I nailed them to the wall, and loved it  :Biggrin:  
If you want to play lawyer, don't play with me, you'll lose  :Wink:

----------


## echnidna

> And my avatar came about after a local committee tried to screw me and I nailed them to the wall, and loved it

  nuthin like a good stoush with a collective of morons  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## burn

To a couple of forum members I met at the Sydney WWW show, I actually use the name 'Burn' on my business cards. The legal name is Bernard, but back at Uni, when I applied for a user name on a computer, a staff member had 'Bernie', so as I was just a mere student, it was felt that my login name should be different enough for people not to confuse me with the staff member - so Burn was born. 
I got a reasonably well known in my field, whilst wokring at the University, but not as my real name, but as my then e-mail address! When I allowed myself to be bought by private industry (what can I say, I was a trollop back then), they also wanted my 'name' as well as skill set. 
The name stuck. 
Regards
Burn

----------


## Wayne Davy

> This seems to have become an annual question?? 
> On the 8th June last (2,500 posts ago! :eek: :eek: :eek: ) I was coerced into telling the truth.......    http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com...1&postcount=15 
> P

  And so was I and I'm not doing it again   :Tongue:   http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com...2&postcount=15

----------


## Ashore

> and I nailed them to the wall,

  I hope these days iain you would at least dovetail them to the wall nails are so crude ( but effective )  
Russell   The trouble with life is there's no background music.

----------


## doug the slug

well i was christened "Doug" in 1959. 
After i joined the army in 1977, someone started calling me "Doug the Slug" for some reason, ive never been able to work out exactly why but it started right after our first communal shower. ive been stuck with it ever since so ive used it on a number of websites including this one. 
Ive been out of the army for 8 years now but the nickname wont go away, 
Doug

----------


## Gumby

> well i was christened "Doug" in 1959. 
> After i joined the army in 1977, someone started calling me "Doug the Slug" for some reason,  
> Doug

  Did they catch you in shower perhaps ?   :Biggrin:

----------


## doug the slug

> Did they catch you in shower perhaps ?

  Didnt read the whole post did u gumby????

----------


## Ashore

> Didnt read the whole post did u gumby????

  so were you sluggardly leaving the shower or was it because of a snail er slug trail as you got dressed.   Don't take life too seriously; No one gets out alive.

----------


## DanP

It's like calling a redhead 'bluey'  or a short bloke 'stretch'.   :Tongue:

----------


## Iain

It was his soap and he could wash it as fast as he wanted to, so now you can leave him alone.
No fee for the service Doug  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## AlexS

> Did they catch you in shower perhaps ?

  Only Colonels & chaplains catch anything in the shower.  :Biggrin:

----------


## numbat

Like most people I lurked for a while before joining. I got the impression that everyone used unusual names. I guess I saw postings by my good online friend Termite and saw that he turns timber into s####. 
 So given that it was an Australian forum I thought I would adopt a name the turned termites (and their close cousins ie wood borers) into the same thing. 
 Anyway thats mys tory and I'm sticking to it. 
 Cheers

----------


## OtakiriLad

When I was a young fellow growing up in Kiwiland we had a neighbour by the unfortunate name of Crapper who owned race horses, one of which was a reasonable nag called Otakiri Girl. Based on the amount of c..p that flies on this forum I thought OtakiriLad was appropriate.

----------


## craigb

> When I was a young fellow growing up in Kiwiland we had a neighbour by the unfortunate name of Crapper who owned race horses, one of which was a reasonable nag called Otakiri Girl. Based on the amount of c..p that flies on this forum I thought OtakiriLad was appropriate.

  Well nobody was ever going to guess that association.   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Wizened of Oz

It just sounded better than my usual name "silly old b******" 
Kind regards
Brian

----------


## Five Thumbs

Craigb 
I know I am going to regret this but I have to know. Would you please tell me; what does your avatar represent?  
The other one is 'LOL'. Lots of Luck? Lordy oh Lordy? Lots of Love?  
Curiously Yours 
5T

----------


## Ashore

> Craigb 
> I know I am going to regret this but I have to know. Would you please tell me; what does your avatar represent?  
> The other one is 'LOL'. Lots of Luck? Lordy oh Lordy? Lots of Love?  
> Curiously Yours 
> 5T

  Before you ask how about an answer to the thread why five thumbs
why not four thumbs and a thumb 
or ten thumbs
or eight thumbs and two thumbs
or all thumbs but only on one hand   
AS for the avatar ask Rex 
LOL Russell

----------


## craigb

> Craigb 
> I know I am going to regret this but I have to know. Would you please tell me; what does your avatar represent?  
> The other one is 'LOL'. Lots of Luck? Lordy oh Lordy? Lots of Love?  
> Curiously Yours 
> 5T

  O.K. The avatar is a T-Rex. This is because I've been accused (not on this board (yet)) of being a dinosaur.   :Smilie:   
LOL means laughing out loud  :Smilie: 
ROFL means rolling on the floor laughing
ROTFLMAO means rolling on the floor laughing my asre off  
HTH  :Smilie: 
Craig

----------


## Optimark

Being an Australian rubber stamp manufacturer, one uses quite a lot of imported stuff. In the USA, rubber stamps are called marking devices. 
 One of the lines we used to manufacture, was called Optimark. Which, advertising wise to Americans, meant an optimum rubber stamp unit. 
 That line has now been replaced with the Ultimark stamp, so I haven't a clue what it's successor will be called. 
 Anyway, I use my real name on at least 4 motorcycle forums around the world but when I was submitting the form for this site I looked up and saw the old Optimark vacuum chamber and thought that would be alright. 
 Just as a matter of interest, having a vacuum chamber is a great thing to impress 7 to 15 year olds. 
 It goes like this :Redface:  I usually say do you have a micro wave that makes boiling hot water in your house? To which the answer is always, "yes". 
 I then tell them I have a machine which makes boiling cold water! 
 This really gets them going, I tell you. 
 Well we get a glass of water, everyone puts their finger in, yep, it's cold water. 
 The unit is turned on and the vacuum starts, all eyes are on the glass of water, which, as the vacuum hits around 28-9 inches in around 30 seconds, starts to boil. 
 Everyone agrees that the water is boiling, which it is. At this point I turn the machine off and quickly pull the glass out and theatrically I place a digit in the glass. Usually the ones below about 12 years gasp, the older ones frown and think, how did he do that. 
 What is really interesting, is that I have never gotten a child under 10 years of age to stick their finger into the glass before they watch their mother, or someone elses mother, stick their finger in. 
 For those who don't know, water, at that low level of air pressure, boils at or around 2C. So with tap water usually being around 12C in winter and 20C in Summer, it boils easily. 
 Mick.

----------


## echnidna

> For those who don't know, water, at that low level of air pressure, boils at or around 2C. So with tap water usually being around 12C in winter and 20C in Summer, it boils easily. 
>  Mick.

  Heard of desalinators using the vacuuum principle. 
But the IMPORTANT QUESTION IS 
would it work as a still for making booze  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Five Thumbs

OK 
Five Thumbs is meant to convey, literally, my ineptitude at woodworking. By that I mean making furniture, I can repair and refurbish furniture fairly well. I can do minor electrical work (very carefully), small plumbing jobs, install sprinkling systems, build fences and gates, prune roses and hedges, put floors into roof spaces, hang new doors, build interior walls in garages, work out drainage systems and install them, build retaining walls, fix small problems in washing machines, make leather belts and handbags and stitch them with waxed thread. 
On reflection I may have been a little hard on myself.  :Smilie:   Anyway, starting next week I am going to miss golf on Fridays (so only play on Wed & Sat) and start doing woodwork on Fridays. If I start improving I will post a picture and the members can tell me whether I can start taking thumbs away. 
Cheers 
5T 
PS. Thank you CraigB 
NIK

----------


## craigb

> OK 
> Five Thumbs is meant to convey, literally, my ineptitude at woodworking. By that I mean making furniture, I can repair and refurbish furniture fairly well. I can do minor electrical work (very carefully), small plumbing jobs, install sprinkling systems, build fences and gates, prune roses and hedges, put floors into roof spaces, hang new doors, build interior walls in garages, work out drainage systems and install them, build retaining walls, fix small problems in washing machines, make leather belts and handbags and stitch them with waxed thread. 
> On reflection I may have been a little hard on myself.   Anyway, starting next week I am going to miss golf on Fridays (so only play on Wed & Sat) and start doing woodwork on Fridays. If I start improving I will post a picture and the members can tell me whether I can start taking thumbs away. 
> Cheers 
> 5T 
> PS. Thank you CraigB 
> NIK

  You get to do all that AND play golf 3 time a week  :eek:  
I'm guessing that you must be retired.     :Wink:  
 Lucky you   :Smilie:   
Cheers
Craig

----------


## Cagey

Cagey doesnt refer to my demeanour. I happens to be my initials KG. A guy I worked with labled me many years ago and Ive used it ever since for all kind of things including personal plates on the SS Commodore.

----------


## Iain

I have a daughter who we call KT, works for her.
I also have heard that SS interprets as Stock Standard   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  (I don't drive a local car)

----------


## Cagey

> I have a daughter who we call KT, works for her.
>  I also have heard that SS interprets as Stock Standard     (I don't drive a local car)

   Sorry.

----------


## rednow

I am always wondering about every thing.  Rednow = wonder spelled backwards.

----------


## jiggy

Its my real name , my parents were dyslexic hippies.

----------

